# anal manometry preparation ?



## Tracey Heynes (Nov 5, 2001)

I'm due to have an anal manometry test soon.Does anyone know if you're supposed to stop taking things like Zelmac before the test?I could ask the clinic of course but would have to wait till tomorrow afternoon - but my test hasn't even been booked yet.I'm desperate to go back on Zelmac - tonight !!-as I had to come off it before but I'm so fed up of being so hugely bloated and having to take a whole armoury of stuff to get decent BMs.A swift reply would be MOST welcome !


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Ibsed, With tests/procedures and meds, I think it is always best to ask the Doc or office what they prefer. Hope the test goes well for you. And sorry you haven't been able to take the Zelnorm.Hopefully better days are coming for you.BQ


----------



## flux (Dec 13, 1998)

In general, you don't want to take any motilty-altering drug. The drug could sway the result.


----------



## Tracey Heynes (Nov 5, 2001)

Thanks Flux.I had suspected as much though,when I rang the clinic today,they said there was no list of drugs to avoid before this test(as there are for some of the other tests they do)


----------

